# thinking about making an etsy... thoughts?



## ohiogoatgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

i spin, crochet, knit, sew...
i am going to be learning weaving, tanning (animal skins/hides) and making things with them, curing rabbit feet, weaving baskets with various materials,.... etc....

anyone have an etsy?
anyone buy on etsy?
do you have to pay to have a "page" ?
worth having or not?

any thoughts are welcome


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey there,
Yes, yes, yes and yes! We have a Etsy shop, and buy things there too - (see my signature link). If you haven't already, check out this thread I started for everyone on the Homestead forum who sells on Etsy: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...rk-home-business/415143-do-you-sell-etsy.html

Yes, it is worth having! You sound like you would fit right in! It does not cost anything to create a profile and shop. Listing fees are very affordable, $0.20 a listing, and that listing is good for 3 months. Way cheaper then eBay, and if your items are handmade - it's THE place to be on the internet, trust me. 

If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask and I will do what I can to help you! If you create a shop, make sure to post a link to it in the thread I linked above - it's great to have all the homesteaders shops together. 

Hope this helps you!
HappyChick


----------

